# Any Good Garlic Pasta Recipes?



## Dana H. (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a good recipe for garlic pasta.  At Bravo! they have this shrimp scampi pasta with this garlic sauce and this crumbly stuff on it.  It's sooo good.  Anyone know?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Dana.  I don't have any, but someone is sure to have one for you soon.  

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 15, 2005)

kitchenelf posted this recipe awhile back. 

SC  

Shrimp Portofino

6 T. unsalted butter, divided(keep 4 T. chilled)
2 tsp. minced garlic
12 medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
1/4 C. dry white wine
1/2 C. heavy cream
1/3 C. fresh-squeezed lemon juice
salt and fresh-ground white pepper to taste
2 T. plain dry bread crumbs
2 oz. fresh spinach, stems removed, washed and dried (about 51/2 C. loosely packed)
6 oz. angel-hair pasta, cooked according to package directions
1 T. toasted pine nuts* 

Method

In a large non-reactive skillet, melt 2 T. butter over medium-high heat. Add the garlic and sauté for about 30 seconds. Add the shrimp and sauté about 30 seconds or until the shrimp is just half cooked. Add the wine and, using a wooden spoon, deglaze any brown bits on the bottom of the pan. Let cook 2 minutes, stirring, to finish cooking the shrimp and reduce the liquid. Remove the shrimp to a warm plate and cover with foil. 

Add the heavy cream to the pan & let cook 3 minutes to reduce. Stir in the lemon juice. Remove the pan from the heat and add the remaining chilled butter 1 Tablespoon at a time, stirring in the next piece after the one before it has just melted. Season with the salt and pepper. Stir in the bread crumbs.

Return the pan to the heat, add the spinach and cook, stirring, 1 1/2 minutes or just until the spinach has wilted. Add the shrimp and stir to coat and heat through.

To serve, divide the angel hair pasta between two warmed serving dishes or bowls. Arrange the shrimp on top. Spoon the remaining contents of the pan equally over the tops and sprinkle with the pine nuts.

*To toast the pine nuts: spread nuts in a single layer on a baking pan and bake in a preheated 375° oven until slightly browned. Shake the pan several times to toast the nuts evenly on all sides. Once they get to a nice golden brown remove them as they will quickly darken.


----------



## luvs (Jul 15, 2005)

i don't have one for the bravo! pasta, but there's one i make that's tasty.
it's just angelhair, minced garlic quickly cooked in a little olive oil, black pepper, salt, and sometimes instead of the salt, plenty of finely grated parmesan or romano cheese. chopped parsley sprinkled over it for color.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 15, 2005)

*[font=arial, Arial, Helvetica]Shrimp Scampi[/font]
*

                        20 medium peeled and deveined shrimp
       3 cups dry angel hair pasta
      1/2 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
      3/4 tablespoon whole butter
      2 tablespoons fresh minced garlic
      juice and zest from one lemon
      1/2 tablespoon red pepper flakes
      1/3 cup dry white wine
      2 cups low sodium vegetable stock
      2 tablespoons fresh chives
      4 tablespoons fresh grated parmesan cheese
      salt and pepper to taste


 Heat one gallon of water in a large soup pot to a boil. Heat a large non-stick saute pan over medium heat. Once the water has begun to boil add the angel hair pasta. Once the saute pan is hot add the olive oil, whole butter, garlic, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes and shrimp, saute for 3 minutes. By this time the pasta should have finished cooking. Pour the cooked angel hair pasta into a colander and reserve keeping hot.

 Add to the cooking shrimp the white wine, lemon juice and zest and vegetable stock and adjust seasonings with salt and pepper as needed. Toss hot pasta with shrimp and cooking liquid and divide among 4 pasta bowls. Garnish with chives and freshly grated parmesan cheese.



Z

Just wanted to add that this is different from a traditional scampi recipe because it uses way less oil / butter; but the taste is fantastic so you won't really miss the extra fat!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 15, 2005)

yummy, Zereh.  I have always wanted to make shrimp scampi.  I have copied your recipe into my files. Thanks!!  

SC


----------



## Always Hungry (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't have a recipe, because I'm hardly a great cook, but whenever my budget is really tight, and I'm trying to set a world record for consumption of pasta I throw some of my Chimichurri sauce on either cold or hot pasta. And I hate to sound like I'm tooting my own horn just because we make it, but it's just a simple way to spruce up pasta if you want a nice garlic edge instead of pasta sauce.

A few months ago all I was eating pasta, rice, lentils and lots of PB & J. Needless to say, I haven't exactly been craving much of that lately, but for some reason I can always deal with a good sauce on well cooked pasta.

Good luck


----------



## MochaBean04 (Jul 18, 2005)

very very simple and kinda plain. . . but yummy

cook ilb spaghetti.
heat 1/4 cup olive oil on med heat
saute 2 tsp garlic in oil for 1 minute
add pasta and toss to coad
sprinkle with romano cheese


----------

